# Yahoo co-founder Yang resigns



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> (Reuters) - Yahoo Inc co-founder Jerry Yang has quit the Internet company he started in 1995, appeasing shareholders who had blasted the Internet pioneer for pursuing an ineffective personal vision and impeding investment deals that may have transformed the struggling company.


More


----------



## BrennaKessler (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, these days, resignations are hot news. Just see, RIM (Research in Motion) CEO resigned and so is expected in the case of Bank of America. I have heard that Yahoo has hired somebody from PayPal. I am not sure but that would be interesting to see because that guy would be from Technology background instead of typical business mindset. Lets see what happens to Yahoo after this change of leadership.


----------

